# Sound bar recommendations



## invert (Oct 18, 2013)

Alright guys, I was looking for some feedback from you guys on some sound bars. Not sure if this is the right place though.

I'm buying a sound bar for my setup as well and I'm stumped on which one to buy. I've read a lot of reviews and I'm interested in what you guys would pick. I have a $200-$400 budget to spend. I need to make sure I have matching INPUTS/OUTPUTS for the soundbar and TV as well.

#1 - Pioneer SP-SB23W - I love the design of it, the reviews of its sound quality are very impressive. 

#2 - VIZIO s4251w-b4 - I've heard its a good soundbar with good quality for a good price. I think it would be cool to have a matching system as well.. Vizio TV and Vizio Soundbar.. I've heard good stuff about this. 

# 3- Sharp HT-SB0 - Only sound bar online i have found that is actually specifically for 60" TV's and above. Majority of the sound bars are for middle range TV's I have read. I think this would be a good choice because of the length of the sound bar giving me a wider sound range. 

#4 - LG NB3530A - I like the Design, although It doesnt have HDMI inputs. 

Which would you guys choose? I want the best one sound quality wise and pairs up with my TV. 

edit: I couldnt post the links to any of these since im a new member. MY TV IS :	
VIZIO M601d-A3R 60-Inch 1080p 240Hz 3D Smart LED HDTV


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I have read good things about the Visio soundbars in general, although I have not personally heard one. That Pioneer is highly recommended as well, based on the success of the Andrew Jones designed 5.1 speaker systems.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Yamaha YSP 1400


----------



## vvuuren (Oct 16, 2013)

How about spending a little more and get the Zvox 580. Seen some very good reviews.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

vvuuren said:


> How about spending a little more and get the Zvox 580. Seen some very good reviews.


I agree. I have 2 of them - one in the kitchen, one in my home office and they work very well. However, the Zvox is more of a sound _stand_ than a sound bar. Works very well for putting a TV on top, but would be difficult to mount on a wall due to size.


----------

